# Can't access Apache from outside of the LAN



## 033 (Mar 28, 2003)

Previous setup worked:
- PC dialed up, had ICS sharing the connection
- MAC set to 192.168.0.33 manual

My PC's modem crapped out.. so i'm using my mac full time now

Current setup:
- Ethernet manually set to 192.168.2.1
- MAC dials up, Internet sharing on
- PC connects to MAC for internet

When I access the webserver locally or from my PC it works fine. When anyone outside of my network accesses it.. they get "unable to access document".

There's nothing in the httpd logs. When you try telneting to port 80 on my MAC it immediately drops the connection. Firewall is not enabled.

Mac OS X 10.2.4

ifconfig:
"lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280
en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
        inet6 fe80::20a:95ff:fe67:5de0%en0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
        inet 192.168.2.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
        ether 00:0a:95:67:5d:e0 
        media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>) status: active
        supported media: none autoselect 10baseT/UTP <half-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <half-duplex,hw-loopback> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 100baseTX <half-duplex> 100baseTX <half-duplex,hw-loopback> 100baseTX <full-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 1000baseTX <full-duplex> 1000baseTX <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 1000baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control> 1000baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control,hw-loopback>
en1: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
        inet6 fe80::230:65ff:fe0a:9e23%en1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5 
        ether 00:30:65:0a:9e:23 
        media: autoselect (<unknown type>) status: inactive
        supported media: autoselect
ppp0: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
        inet 205.178.43.219 --> 10.65.101.37 netmask 0xffffff00 "


----------



## lurk (Mar 28, 2003)

As a final experimentset it to run the webserver on a different port than 80 and then connect there.  My bet is that your ISP is blocking the connection to port 80 at their firewall so that you cannot run a web server as a dialup customer.

-Eric


----------



## 033 (Mar 28, 2003)

yup..... my friend said that was highly unlikely.. but it's right.. I was using pacbell before.. RCN now... guess it's time to switch to a new provider..

(i also recently signed up for juno.. only to find out the next day that I couldn't use my smtp servers and they had none availible !!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------

